

Feathur: Open source VPS control panel (Free for personal use) - amjd
http://feathur.com/

======
andridk
License seems very restrictive:
[https://github.com/BlueVM/Feathur/blob/develop/License.v1.tx...](https://github.com/BlueVM/Feathur/blob/develop/License.v1.txt)

------
eww
it doesn't respect four user's freedoms

